# I don't Love Terry



## nipthedog (Aug 31, 2009)

A nugget found on a thread on Terry Love's Plumbing and Remodel site.

Gary,
The backflow preventer on my system has threaded ports already installed that accept an air fitting. Maybe yours is the same and no need to remove it each year. Mine has a screw adjustment that opens up the port like a regular ball valve does. 

Here is the link to the site (appropriately called 'What size air compressor to use': http://www.terrylove.com/forums/showthread.php?p=221741


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

nipthedog said:


> A nugget found on a thread on Terry Love's Plumbing and Remodel site.
> 
> Gary,
> The backflow preventer on my system has threaded ports already installed that accept an air fitting. Maybe yours is the same and no need to remove it each year. Mine has a screw adjustment that opens up the port like a regular ball valve does.
> ...


 Terry's site is a good site, but yes there are some not to smart people there. All we can do is advice them of their mistakes.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

nipthedog said:


> A nugget found on a thread on Terry Love's Plumbing and Remodel site.
> 
> Gary,
> The backflow preventer on my system has threaded ports already installed that accept an air fitting. Maybe yours is the same and no need to remove it each year. Mine has a screw adjustment that opens up the port like a regular ball valve does.
> ...


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------

